# What day to fly to Cayman Islands, Friday or Saturday



## Ann-Marie (Nov 9, 2013)

I am going to grab a week in Cayman Islands for 2/15.  Would I be better off with a Friday or Saturday check in?


----------



## dms1709 (Nov 11, 2013)

I usually look at when I can get the best flights.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 11, 2013)

Ann-Marie said:


> I am going to grab a week in Cayman Islands for 2/15.  Would I be better off with a Friday or Saturday check in?



If you are leaving from NY, that is a very busy week to fly....check kayak - I use Cayman Airways but last year, those tickets were above $700.
Any other week is around $400-450 on Cayman Airways direct flight.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks.  Actually it was February 2015.  Since we have a home in South Carolina I think we will drive to Miami or Jacksonville and catch a flight from there.  I'm now thinking leaving on a Saturday because the hotel the night before will be cheaper on a Friday night.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 11, 2013)

Ann-Marie said:


> Thanks.  Actually it was February 2015.  Since we have a home in South Carolina I think we will drive to Miami or Jacksonville and catch a flight from there.  I'm now thinking leaving on a Saturday because the hotel the night before will be cheaper on a Friday night.



Cayman airways also flies out of Miami. They release their fares at just about the year mark, 
If you set up a kayak alert and look at the website daily at the one year mark you should be able to get the airfare around $400.
I was there presidents week last year and it was great.....going in March this year and next year and the next......


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks so much.


----------



## legalfee (Nov 11, 2013)

Why not fly out of Charlotte? US Airways has direct flights every Saturday for around $360.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't really know where I would try to fly out of.  This will be our first time flying from somewhere other than NYC.  We are vacationing from our home in Bluffton, S.C..


----------



## legalfee (Nov 13, 2013)

Ann-Marie said:


> I don't really know where I would try to fly out of.  This will be our first time flying from somewhere other than NYC.  We are vacationing from our home in Bluffton, S.C..



OK you're near Hilton Head. You would still be better off flying US Airways out of Charlotte.


----------



## mecllap (Dec 14, 2013)

legalfee said:


> Why not fly out of Charlotte? US Airways has direct flights every Saturday for around $360.



I was just looking at summer fares from CLT and it was running $702 pp.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you realize how long the drive to Miami is? It's better to go to Tampa than Miami. However, JAX is a good option. I flew from Jax when I went to the Caymans last year. AA flies from there to MIA to GCM. We'll talk when you get here.


----------



## legalfee (Dec 16, 2013)

mecllap said:


> I was just looking at summer fares from CLT and it was running $702 pp.



I don't know where you're looking but I just found a flight on US Airways site from CLT to STT departing 6/14 - 6/21 for $364 per person.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 16, 2013)

legalfee said:


> I don't know where you're looking but I just found a flight on US Airways site from CLT to STT departing 6/14 - 6/21 for $364 per person.



Maybe because you are looking at STT and the OP is going to GCM??


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks.  I am not going until Winter 2015 so I have time to research.  I guess I will look into leaving from JAX and other surrounding airports.


----------



## legalfee (Dec 16, 2013)

Pat H said:


> Maybe because you are looking at STT and the OP is going to GCM??



Found an even better price for GCM for the same time period - $333 per person. Like I said I don't know where they're looking.


----------



## mecllap (Dec 16, 2013)

legalfee said:


> Found an even better price for GCM for the same time period - $333 per person. Like I said I don't know where they're looking.



I was probably on Expedia, but it's always run the same price as US Airways site for me.  I usually check both.  Haven't tried Kayak lately.


----------

